# New Year Rally Cornwall



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi All,

We are proposing to have a New Year Rally in Cornwall.

The location is Colliford Inn, near Bodmin, but we need to have a idea of how many people would be interested before we can make a definite booking.

We need 10 vans to make the event viable.

It is a beautiful spot near Colliford Lake, with plenty of walks to work off the christmas turkey.

The rally will run from Wednesday 30th December to Sunday 3rd January.

Please let us know if you are interested, then if we have enough people who want to go we can post this as a Rally.

Link to the site http://www.colliford.com/campsite.html

Cheers 
C & S


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi You two. Do you have any idea on the price (either per night or for the 5 nights?)

Sonja


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

RedSonja said:


> Hi You two. Do you have any idea on the price (either per night or for the 5 nights?)
> 
> Sonja


Hi Sonja,

Forgot that one, it's £5 pppn with full facilities and some hardstanding available.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Had a look at the website, doesn't give much info. Is it on grass or hard standing?

Price for 2 plus EHU is £18 pn according to website (£14 plus £4 8O for EHU)

Andy


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi, put are names down and can you check price.lin


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Let me just clarify things, If there are two adults in one unit then it will be £10 per night with electric and all other facilities and there is some hardstanding available.

Cheers C&S


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Would be nice to come but its a tad far considering I've only got a few days off  

Have fun though


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

We're game. Rich and Lin


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

What about 2 adults, 2 kids, 2 dogs and loads of crap! ha! how much would that be £20?

Greenie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> What about 2 adults, 2 kids, 2 dogs and loads of crap! ha! how much would that be £20?
> 
> Greenie


Forgot to mention it,s an adult only rally and dog,s are free.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh that's me out then even for old children as in nearly 17 and 12?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We are interested, Chasper and Jayne + Tilly.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Like the sound and look of that Steve, count us two in.

Have they got scrumpy and benches to stand on? :lol:


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*cornish rally*

Hi Catherine & Steve

Lady Dinger and I quite fancy a trip way out west, so put us down as potential victims .........Attendees

green army..............yoooo Janners


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi catherine&steve we cornwallions (from scotland) are interested.
Cheers Alex.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We are interested. Due back to Uk soon. 2 adults and a dog. + electric please.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> Oh that's me out then even for old children as in nearly 17 and 12?


There is a CL down the road about 2 miles, lil 5 van site. Will find out what it is called, I was looking at buying it once as it was pocket money but the agent never replied! It does pony trekking as well.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Coliford new year*

Hi Steve, best make it official, so count us in, even though it is an awfully long drive :lol: :lol: :lol: 
curlyboy


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We are interested But you need to make the sun shine :lol: 

The two of us and the dog.

Sonja


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

We are just waiting to hear back from Peter the landlord about arrangements for the New years eve, soon as we have info I will let every one know and put this event on the rally page.

Cheers C&S


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

We are not sure yet if we can make it. It all depends on how Otto is. He has been very poorly the last two days having had over 20 epiletic siezures. At the moment it has turned every aspect of our life upside down. To have him in the MH when he has one of his turns followed by the Tasmainian Devil scenareo would not be safe for him. Can we let you know either way later on.
Lin


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Would have been really interested if it had been another date but hopefully will be heading for Portugal.


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Hi s&c we would like to come along if poss. look forward to hearing from you. LEN


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are proposing to have a New Year Rally in Cornwall.
> 
> ...


Here's one expression of interest 8)


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are proposing to have a New Year Rally in Cornwall.
> 
> ...


Yes, we would be interested! We both have that week off work and were wondering what to do.

Keith


----------



## granneb (May 27, 2008)

Hi

Would be interested, never been to a MHF rally. 

Regards

Graham


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

*new year*

that sounds interesting

if I get my van, then I'd be interested in coming along

I'd be a single person with a single dog

I hope the bar and restaurant would be open on new year's eve and that people would be friendly!


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi S & C
We're interested, so count us in, 2 wrinklies & the dogs!http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_lol.gif
regards,
Pete & Maur (Woofer)


----------



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi

We would be interested in the Rally at Colliford Lake. We are off to Portugal end of January (first trip abroad) and hopefully there will be members at the rally who have travelled that way and could give us some advice!!
BBJ


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

Catherine & Steve, Do you know whether the Colliford Inn is having any event for New Years eve and if so what's the charge? 
As we would be bringing the dogs we are concerned that there may be fireworks at New Year, do you know if this happens at Colliford? Our eldest freaks out at fireworks so this is a concern.

Pete & Mo


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi - have you got room for us - 2 adults 1 dog. We were wondering where to go for 2 weeks including new year so, hopefully, problem solved.

Graham and Chris


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

travelsRus said:


> Hi - have you got room for us - 2 adults 1 dog. We were wondering where to go for 2 weeks including new year so, hopefully, problem solved.
> 
> Graham and Chris


Hi both of you,

Yes there will be room for you :wink: We are just waiting on conformation on the New years evening.

Cheers Steve


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Woofer said:


> Catherine & Steve, Do you know whether the Colliford Inn is having any event for New Years eve and if so what's the charge?
> As we would be bringing the dogs we are concerned that there may be fireworks at New Year, do you know if this happens at Colliford? Our eldest freaks out at fireworks so this is a concern.
> 
> Pete & Mo


Hi Pete,

There won't be any fireworks and for everyone who has shown an interest there will be room. We will have full details on Friday.

Cheers Steve


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi All,

All the details for this rally have now been confirmed, and we have posted it in the rally section. Please put your names down, any questions just ask.

Cheers 

C & S


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Catherine and Steve, I have put us done provisionally, will let you know definately in a couple of weeks when we know more on how Otto is. Thanks Lin


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

lindyloot said:


> Hi Catherine and Steve, I have put us done provisionally, will let you know definately in a couple of weeks when we know more on how Otto is. Thanks Lin


Hi Lin,

Thanks, will keep are fingers crossed.

Cheers Steve


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*New years eve Cornwall*

Hi catherineandsteve,I have added our names to the list, looking forward to it. curlyboy


----------



## clubman-gl (May 1, 2005)

HI steve we would like to go have put names down lew janet


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi - I have posted our interest in joining your rally but we are in Spain until 18th December and neither of us has our cheque books to send you the deposit. We would like to attend but fully understand if you are unable to take our booking. 

Graham & Chris


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

clubmangl said:


> HI steve we would like to go have put names down lew janet


Hi you both,

Cheers :wink:


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Just put our names down and PM'd you, will need hardstanding though

Andy & liz


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are proposing to have a New Year Rally in Cornwall.
> 
> ...


Hi Catherine and Steve,

I have PM'd you regarding our cheque.

Regards

Keith


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Closing date for this rally is looming and some of you haven't confirm if you are attending, can you please confirm if you will be coming.

Cheers C&S


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,
We (us and Lins) went down to Colliford on Saturday and stayed for the night.

We had a meal in the pub and can vouch for the quality of the food. The Eton Mess is to die for. Peter is going to put on a good spread for New Years Eve. Also fine local ale.

We have had a lot of rain down here so it was a bit wet underfoot. There are some hardstandings, but we may have to squeeze up a bit and use some of the car park if the rain continues.

If it dries out a bit we will be OK to park on the grass for the smaller vans

If anyone has any spare hook up leads, or a spliter, please bring them with you just in case we can't get you close to the electric points.

Cheers Catherine


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*rally*

how do we confirm on the rally chq is in the post to you thnx kevin


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: rally*

how do we confirm on the rally chq is in the post to you thnx kevin

Hi Kev,

All done for you :wink:

Cheers Steve


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

Could those who are coming to the Cornwall rally please let us know there estimated time of arrival, also our mobile no is 07811 301519 if you need to contact us.

Cheers Steve


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could those who are coming to the Cornwall rally please let us know there estimated time of arrival, also our mobile no is 07811 301519 if you need to contact us.
> 
> Cheers Steve


Hi, We're coming down from around Exeter so will be arriving about 1pm.

Regards

Keith


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Catherine and Steve

We are coming from around Crediton area - but depends when we get away, but I would expect to be there in time for lunch - is that OK

Carol


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Catherine and Steve, depending on traffic we should arrive around lunch time (1 o clockish)
Lin


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*rally*

Hi Steve & Catherine

Eta around 1 -2 pm on the Wed pending the journey down from Weston super mare( 90 miles) where we are visiting a friends.

Hope we wont need the rocksalt/ shovels :?


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: rally*



dinger said:


> Hi Steve & Catherine
> 
> Eta around 1 -2 pm on the Wed pending the journey down from Weston super mare( 90 miles) where we are visiting a friends.
> 
> Hope we wont need the rocksalt/ shovels :?


Hi Andy,

Nah you won,t need that but it is drying out quiet nicely down there :wink:

Cheers Steve


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*New years eve Cornwall*

Hi Andy, you might want to prepare yourself for "the Beast of Bodmin Moor" though, frightening when you see it for the first time :wink: :wink: 
curlyboy


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We should be there around two. Looking forward to it. Happy Christmas to you both and everyone else who is going. Chasper Jayne and Tilly.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Steve if you can tell me what time the bar opens I can tell you what time I shall arrive. :wink: 

We're staying at Taunton for Christmas so will almost be able to be talking 'Janner' by the time we get to Boddymin. :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Steve if you can tell me what time the bar opens I can tell you what time I shall arrive. :wink:
> 
> We're staying at Taunton for Christmas so will almost be able to be talking 'Janner' by the time we get to Boddymin. :lol:


The bar is open when you open your fridge, so make sure it,s full :wink: 
And here's todays Janner lesson :lol:


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*eta*

we should arrive by 1-2 so merry xmas to all others attending and see you there


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Cath and Steve,i am now hoping to get out of work early so hope to be with you by 1 on thurs.Happy Christmas to all our friends old and new who will be coming.lin and pete.


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Catherine and Steve......

and everone else going to Cornwall.

Just to say that we will probably be 'offline' from Sunday so we are keeping our fingers crossed that the snow stays away for the journey down next Week.

Looking forward to the rally - see you all next week.

Happy Christmas everyone.

Keith and Sue


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi
Not sure what time we will be arriving yet. We plan to leave here on Monday or Tuesday and stop on the way down somewhere. It will probably be some time Wednesday afternoon, so leave a space for us.

Sonja


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Have a safe journey Sonja the roads around here seem to be clear of ice now, hope we don't have any more untill after the new year


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Silly question for steve ,shall i be bringing a tray of roddas cream ive just been given?Maybe have it with a few mince pies?lin.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

lins said:


> Silly question for steve ,shall i be bringing a tray of roddas cream ive just been given?Maybe have it with a few mince pies?lin.


Hi Lin,

Mmmmmmmmmm good idea, Cath says she will rustle up a few mince pies :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

CatherineandSteve said:


> lins said:
> 
> 
> > Silly question for steve ,shall i be bringing a tray of roddas cream ive just been given?Maybe have it with a few mince pies?lin.
> ...


I'll rustle up the appetite! :lol:

10oC today in Somerset must be quite balmy down there in Cornwallton. :wink:


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We have booked Monday and Tuesday night at the Exmoor House Caravan Club Site, in Dulverton Somerset. So we should see you around about 2 o clock (We are late risers) on Wednesday.

Sonja


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: New years eve Cornwall*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi Andy, you might want to prepare yourself for "the Beast of Bodmin Moor" though, frightening when you see it for the first time :wink: :wink:
> curlyboy


please please tell me Steve is not dressing up in drag......he hasnt got the legs 

See you all wed, getting Mr Whippy ready for departure monday with a few pre flight checks, then showing Lady Dinger where Cornwall is on the map ( that was a cheap Sexist joke for us men )

No Doubt i will now been shown how to work the oven :roll:

see you all Wed .....safe journeys


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

That will be great cath,im going to make a stollen to bring as well.Will need lots of nice weather to walk off this food :lol: After working all over xmas looking foward to getting away and getting the glad rags out for the party.seeyou soon lin an pete.


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

hi :lol: should be there after lunch on thurs hopefully not snow /iced in again in ilfracombe ,looking forward to seeing you all again kennyiay


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Not long now, we will be there early on Wednesday :wink: safe journeys.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

No snow or ice in sunny Combe Kenny. :lol:


----------



## clubman-gl (May 1, 2005)

sorry steve &catherine cluch as gone on the van so we will not be makeing it to the rally lew &janet


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Rally*

.........just looked at the ten day weather forecast:
wednesday:cloudy
thursday:drizzle
friday:cloudy/sunny
saturday:cloudy/sunny
sunday:cloudy/sunny
looks promising,but then it is Cornwall :? 
curlyboy


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Sat in the van waiting for the main event tonight, Steve's doing a good job so far, the ground is quite soft so along with a few others we are parked on the pub car park (a good move if you ask me!) The electric tripped out this morning i suppose everyone put their kettles and heaters on at the same time, but its sorted now. Decision time should we go for a pint or not? Decisions decisions! Happy New Year. Chasper Jayne and Tilly.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi,

This is just to confuse you, this is CatherineandSteve using Spacerunner's login.
Nearly everyone is here and everyone seems to be happy at the moment.
Happy New Year to everybody and we can look forward to lots of motorhoming in the coming year.


Regards
C&S


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hope you all have a great time tonight, from a cold but dry Southsea.

Paul


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

er you lot have a real good new year, please keep an eye on steve, he has been known to pull a biggen, and has a liking for lots of cider. den & bren


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

brillopad said:


> er you lot have a real good new year, please keep an eye on steve, he has been known to pull a biggen, and has a liking for lots of cider. den & bren


Its ok Den we have handed him over to the Janner tribe in exchange for 'zum ruff zoyder'.

They have agreed to hold him until the bar closes.

Some hope of that!.

PS we dosed him upon coffee to offset the effects this 'yer apple joose'.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Excellent party last night lots of laughter and karaoke turns.

Great buffet and surroundings.

Thanks to Steve and Catherine for their hard work and super choice of venue.

Looking forward to the return match tonight! :lol:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Brrr! Woke up to a covering of the white stuff. Tricky getting out of the site, up hill very slippery , thankfully a passing 4 wheel driver saw i was stuck and reversed over the cattle grid and down the drive where he pulled me free (many thanks to him) Thanks to everyone we met over the weekend for making it a great start to the new decade. Special thanks Steve and Catherine and the choir master Kenny


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*cornwall meet*

Hello people.

Arrived home at just gone 7.00pm with heavy traffic all the way up the M5 and M4 only easing up when we hit the final 50 odd miles on the M25.

A big thank you Steve & Catherine for organizing a really enjoyable new years eve party.

It was lovely to meet some familiar faces , Mr& Mrs Curly Boy and all the other people we met for the first time .

Interesting exit from the site this morning as it was adorned with a fine blanket of fine snow, which only became slightly concerning as we made our way up the main road to the A30, fingers crossed the Sunday departures have a safe journey home.

Lastly , had to purchase a copy of the News Of The World just make sure there were no pictures of the wally who got his Hymer Exsis stuck in good old Cornish quick sand.......what an idiot, must learn to ignore my co - driver when pitching up !!! 

A special thanks for the Tow from the on site 4th emergency .....Kevin/ Sonya... 

Once again many thanks to Steve and THe Green Army

Come on you Janners !

Dinger


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Thanks to Catherine and Steve for Organising such a fab event. Had a great time and a Big Up to Lorraine for Supplying the Maracas. (I have stolen them and will bring them out at the Valentines Meet) The pictures of Steve and Spacie using them will be posted later :lol: 

Had a rather hairy time getting out of the site and starting slipping leaving the car park. Thank God for 4 wheel drives and lovely Cornish Women. We had to be towed along the road and over the cattle grid and I can say it was very hairy and we just made it. 

I hope everyone else has got out safely. Thanks to Alec for following us up the lane ready to push us out :lol: 

Kevin is having Snow Chains for his birthday :roll: We finally left at 2pm and got home at 8pm after a stop decided after sitting in the traffic on the M5 to get off it and go via Warminster - Good move I think.

See you all Soon - Sonja and Kevin xx


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to Steve & Catherine for an enjoyable meet - and sorry to hear chasper got himself stuck - he must have been behind us - we made it out without any trouble and safely home, and guess what we had snow here too...

But what a state the motorhome is in, I have never seen it so bad, it must be all that salt.

Hope you all have had a good day today, and drive safely on your way home.

Great to meet some fellow posters and to finally put some names to the avatars.

Carol and Duncan


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Well everyone has slipped and slided up the driveway and left. Just us now on our own having a little nod after a splendid Sunday lunch at the tavern.

Thanks to the heroic efforts of one of the local Janners enough salt and grit was laid to give some traction on the iced up exit drive and they all sallied forth on the respective journeys home.

We have had a superb rally with a good crowd in the pub every night. Last night we had a skittle match with the accompaniment of much raucous banter. 

Thanks again to Steve and Catherine and all those who have made this rally one of the best ever.

We now look forward to repeating it next New Year.

PS someone (George?) has left their awning mats behind.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Cornish rally*

.....thanks John I will be picking them tomorrow as they are soaking wet!

just to repeat what others have said: super company, super venue, super weather (it didn't rain!) super food, and a big thank you to everyone for making the weekend such a success 

curlyboy


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

As everyone as said thanks to cath and steve for a fab weekend.What a grat time we had nice to meet up with friends old and new.Got home 3.45 no sign of the white stuff down here just horrible rain.Hope everyone got home safely looking foward to our next rally and hope to see some of you at exeter.lin and pete.


----------



## tinaeden (Jul 16, 2008)

*new year rally colliford lake*

just to say thanks for a lovely rally,nice to meet everyone! look forward to seeing you again in 2010


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi like everyone else thanks to Steve & Cath. for a great rally but also a big thanks to everyone who attended for making it so much fun.

Also a thanks to Linda (lins) for the butter toast is just not the same without it.

Cath has started an album & I shall put some more pics. on later.

Alex.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

As Maxautotrail ( I think that was the van in front of us apologies if not) and us did an impression of Eddie the eagle in reverse ( skiing up the slope and not down it :lol: , I hope the rest of the crew managed an exit worthy of a gold medal. Many thanks to Keith and better half, John, George and Steve for their help in getting things moving also thanks to the local guy who made three trips to the salt mines and help with the traffic.
Rich is wondering why we seem to be in traffic jams today we were caught in the queueing just before jnt 25 on the M5 fortunately we needed to get off there, then when we thought the infamous Ilminster by pass on the A303 was quiet we were caught in another( an accident somewhere near the end of it) but we have made it home safely.
What a great time we had(well I did Rich did as well but would have enjoyed it more if he had not been unwell) meeting up with everyone again what a night new years eve was the buffet was like Mary poppins bag, people were eating and going back all night but the food seamed to keep on coming excellent value for money and very good.Kareoke excellent, but the hi-light was doing the conga after midnight through the back door of the pub and round to the front door and back into the bar.
You get up to all sorts of antics on this rally, after a lovely walk around the lake some of us decided to take a short cut back to the site, over a stile and through a field of sheep..... but where was the next stile :twisted: never mind we'll just climb over this fence and into the back of the site :wink: just as well it hadn't snowed yet, for some mincepies, stollen clotted cream and mulled wine.
Many thanks to Catherine and Steve and Lins( great homemade stollen) for organizing another great rally 
Thankyou one and all Lin and Rich 

cum on you janners :!:


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*home*

just to thank steve and cath for a great rally venue the food was superb the company excellent look forward to meeting you all again.got home 9.05pm stuck on m5 for 2 hours. but home safe see you all soon. have a happy 2010 cheers KEV & NICKY


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Well, we just got home. That was some traffic jam on the M5.

Yes, Lin and Rich, it was us in the first Autotrail up the hill. Next time I'm packing the shovel.

Thanks to Catherine and Steve for organising a super weekend.

Also, thanks to everyone who helped with the "Ice Trucking" this morning. We hope you all managed to get up the hill this afternoon.

Keith and Sue


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

What a fab New year, A BIG thank you to you all for making this rally what it was, I think apart from the EHU playing up on Wednesday and the frozen drive everything else went very well.
On our short journey home we did hear about the troubles on the M5 and thought of you stuck in the traffic :x but you have arrived home safely.

Have a Happy New Year, and we look forward to seeing you all in the future.

All the best and thanks again.
C&S


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We have now left and had a brilliant and fast journey to C&C Club Devizes. Smug or what? :lol: 

Thanks to all you guys who left yesterday and spread the grit and salt along the driveway our exit was a doddle apart from the right turn onto the road which was still an ice rink.

This morning we met the owners dogs, two huge rotweillers and an akita, who were very friendly. Of course Bryn Dog kept a very low profile, sure he's got a big yellow streak somewhere!

I have put a load of pics on the rally album, mostly embarssing but fun! There are a few pics of some you running the icy gauntlet along the driveway. Please use the 'comments' to identify your 'van.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi John,

Glad you got out safely, there,s more snow set for Bodmin moor tonight :wink: 

Cheers Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Glad you got out safely, there,s more snow set for Bodmin moor tonight :wink:
> 
> Cheers Steve


Think we might have gotten out of the pan and fallen into the fire. Could be up to 25 cms here tonight.

 Just how much is 25cms in old money  :?


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

> Just how much is 25cms in old money


Hi John its about 10". as long as you've got supplies and are cosy in the van whats 10" Rich would be happy with 5" :twisted: 
Lin


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

lindyloot said:


> > Just how much is 25cms in old money
> 
> 
> Hi John its about 10". as long as you've got supplies and are cosy in the van whats 10" Rich would be happy with 5" :twisted:
> Lin


June's got the tape measure out already! But she knows less about cms than I do, I've already convinced her that 5cms = 9inches.

So on that reckoning she is expecting 45inches of snow and already moaning that she wont be able to get over to the pub :lol: :lol:


----------

